# Becoming a better EMT...



## silvercat354726 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been working for a company for about five months.  I started riding with a medic about three months ago.  I am getting better at helping the medic when it is a an ALS call.  But I was wondering how to become a better EMT for a medic?  How do I learn the supplies they carry?


----------



## medicdan (Nov 23, 2008)

I assume you are working on a P/B waiver (Paramedic/Basic considered ALS, as opposed to P/P). You should have been trained on this stuff the first day you worked on an ALS truck. 

I suggest you take a paramedic assist or ALS assist course. Below is a link to an outline for one of the classes:
http://wmems.org/PAstOut.pdf

The skills taught include:
Spiking an IV bag
Attaching a monitor
securing an IV
securing an ET tube
Possibly using Sp02 (if its not a basic tool)
Possibly taking FSBG (if its not a basic tool)
Hopefully, training on the monitor your service uses-- how to check it, clean it, attach therapy pads, print strips, etc. 

These should all be skills taught in basic school, but are often not. They should also have been taught by the medic you work with earlier rather then later-- before he needs you to use these skills. 

If you want to learn about the supplies and equipment you carry-- ask the medic. Go through the ambulance top to bottom (dont you at the beginning of your shift anyway?) Even if you cant on calls, learn how to use everything, learn when specific things are used, learn why...?

Good Luck! (Knowledge is Power!)

Dan


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Interesting*

I don't know much about outside EMS, and that's one of the reasons I keep my dumb mouth shut on here.  I was looking at what EMT-Students said and realized that I was taught those skills that you mention in my Basic class.  Interesting, because I assumed they were common.  Something new every day.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 23, 2008)

Hal9000 said:


> I don't know much about outside EMS, and that's one of the reasons I keep my dumb mouth shut on here.  I was looking at what EMT-Students said and realized that I was taught those skills that you mention in my Basic class.  Interesting, because I assumed they were common.  Something new every day.



For discussion of how/why this is not taught in Basic classes, and generally how strange MA EMS is, see the below discussion:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3533


----------



## silvercat354726 (Nov 23, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I assume you are working on a P/B waiver (Paramedic/Basic considered ALS, as opposed to P/P). You should have been trained on this stuff the first day you worked on an ALS truck.
> 
> I suggest you take a paramedic assist or ALS assist course. Below is a link to an outline for one of the classes:
> http://wmems.org/PAstOut.pdf
> ...



I totally agree that I should of had a class and have said this to many of the paramedics I've worked with and they all agree too.  Thanks for the link and info, will be looking into this.


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 23, 2008)

emt-student said:


> For discussion of how/why this is not taught in Basic classes, and generally how strange MA EMS is, see the below discussion:
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3533



Thanks for the link. Very interesting and informative thread.  I have little experience with EMS outside of MT, so the information contained within came as something of a shock to me.

They're good, easy, useful skills.  I also use them in a smaller ED as the nurses often ask for assistance.  (They're a bit on the lazy side some nights, God bless them. )


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 24, 2008)

Hal9000 said:


> I don't know much about outside EMS, and that's one of the reasons I keep my dumb mouth shut on here.  I was looking at what EMT-Students said and realized that I was taught those skills that you mention in my Basic class.  Interesting, because I assumed they were common.  Something new every day.



LOL.. if knowing what you are talking about was a criteria for posting, there would be a lot smaller number next to my avatar!


----------



## rescuepoppy (Nov 25, 2008)

The best advice I can give on this is to show an interest in learning. Ask the medic you are riding with questions,show interest in learning,and make an effort not just to learn what to do but also why things are done. Most medics are willing to help you if you show a real interest in becoming more of an asset to your patients. As i have said before one of the best ways to learn in the field is to remember that you have two ears and one mouth. Dont talk when you should be listening.


----------



## JSL22 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just like others mentioned, asked questions and get involved.  The best way to learn is by doing.  No classroom will teach you what you can learn in the field.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 25, 2008)

JSL22 said:


> Just like others mentioned, asked questions and get involved.  The best way to learn is by doing.  No classroom will teach you what you can learn in the field.



True.. classroom can just teach you how the body works and why it does what it does. Just an understanding of the basic systems at work, how they foul up and what happens when they do.. you can't get that in the field..


----------

